# Alternative zu Siemens Panels



## Pikador (12 Februar 2015)

Hallo,
wir wollten den Umstieg auf TIA erst machen, wennSinamics voll integriert ist und gut läuft. Leider hat Siemens die Multipanelsabgekündigt und uns gezwungen die Comfort Panels einzusetzen. Wir nutzen jetztalso auch TIA, aber nur für Visualisierung(Gateway). Das Ding, ich meine TIA,ist in unseren Augen im Moment nicht zu gebrauchen. Wir haben jetzt zweiÜberlegungen:
Erste ist, von Siemens ganz weg zu gehen. Ichkenne ein Paar Firmen die das gemacht haben und sind glücklich und zufrieden.Uns hat vor ein Paar Jahren ein Kunde MLD von Rexroth statt Simotionaufgezwungen. Wir waren darüber gar nicht glücklich. Nachhinein haben wir aber festgestellt,dass Simotion eine unausgereifte Krücke ist. Wir setzen jetzt, wenn immermöglich(Kunde) Rexroth MLD oder Beckhoff.
Zweite Überlegung ist: So lange TIA nicht gutläuft, die Siemens Panels durch andere zu ersetzen. Und zwar möchten wir einPanel mit Windows nutzen wo die WinCC flexible Runtime läuft. 

Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit solchen Panels?Gibt es was Robustes und Bezahlbares mit Profinet auf dem Markt wo die RuntimeProblemlos läuft? Spricht was dagegen einen kleinen Rack PC mit TouchMonitor einzusetzen? Wir wären dankbar für eure Vorschläge und Erfahrungen!

Gruß
Pikador


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Februar 2015)

Hallo,
es gibt da alles mögliche käuflich zu erwerben. Die Frage, die sich stellt ist, wie du Robust und Bezahlbar definierst - das ist nämlich schon ein Widerspruch ... 8)
Wir setzen bei Flex-Anwendungen auf die Siemens IPC's und die Siemens-Touchpanel - das ist nicht unbedingt günstig, läuft aber ziemlich stabil (im Vergleich zu vielen anderen vorherigen Experimenten). Das Manko ist hier in der Hauptsache der Touch - das ist nicht unbedingt für die Ewigkeit ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## JesperMP (12 Februar 2015)

Pikador schrieb:


> Zweite Überlegung ist: So lange TIA nicht gutläuft, die Siemens Panels durch andere zu ersetzen. Und zwar möchten wir einPanel mit Windows nutzen wo die WinCC flexible Runtime läuft.


So etwas überlege ich auch.
Also, WinCC Flexible PC RT, oder WinCC TIA PC RT auf ein PC (Industriel oder normal), und dann ein Touch Bildschirm.
Der Touch Bildschirm konnte aus der Siemens "Industrial Flat Panel" IFP Reihe sein. 
Der kombination von PC + RT Lizenz + IFXxxx ist fast denselben Preis als ein Siemens Comfort Panel von denselbe Grösse und Auflösung. Dann ist man nicht gezwungen auf TIA zu wechseln bevor das man dafür bereit ist. Und wenn man wirklich auf TIA wechseln will braucht man nur eine andere RT Lizenz.


----------



## georg28 (12 Februar 2015)

Kommt halt auf den Funktionsumfang an den man braucht.
Die Basic Panels der 1. Generation von Siemens können auch noch mit WinCC flex programmiert werden. Die haben aber halt nicht den Funktionsumfang einer Runtime.
Aber andere Hersteller kochen auch nur mit Wasser. Twincat 3 von Beckhoff steckt auch noch in de Kinderschuhen und ist ca seit 2 Jahren auf dem Markt.


----------



## Pikador (12 Februar 2015)

Robust und bezahlbar ist nicht unbedingt ein Wiederspruch. Ich kenne Panels die robuster und günstiger als Siemens sind. Leider läuft die RT dort nicht. Ganz auf einen anderen System wollen wir noch nicht umsteigen. 
Siemens Panel PC ist eine alternative, aber was ist mit kleinen Panels? Ich meine die Größe 6 bis 8 Zoll.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Februar 2015)

Dieses Robust ist ja immer so eine Sache, ein Kunde von mir hatte immer IPCs eingesetzt, von Beckhoff und Siemens.
Die Dinger gingen immer kaputt und er hatte immer sehr teure Wiederbeschaffung, bis er irgendwann Büro PCs mit
normalen TFTs von Dell verbaut hat. Er sagte sich, die bekomme ich von jetzt auf gleich (das ist ja auch ein problem bei IPCs),
zum Preis eines IPCs kann ich mir auch drei Büro PCs als ersatz hinlegen.

Komischeweise hatte er wesentlich weniger ausfälle mit den Büro PCs.


----------



## georg28 (12 Februar 2015)

Kleine Panels sind ja Die Basic Panels von Siemens wie ich geschrieben habe


----------



## JesperMP (12 Februar 2015)

Die Basic Panels 1. Generation sind wohl kaum eine Dauerhafte Lösung auf das Problem. 
Wie lange sind die noch zu bekommen als neu-Teil ?
Wenn man denkt wie die OP/TPx77 Panele abgekündigt wurde ist es schon überraschend das die Basic Panels 1. Generation noch gibts.


----------



## Pikador (12 Februar 2015)

Basic ist wirklich keine alternative. Sie sind einfach nur schlecht. Ich meine kleine Panels mit Funktionalität von Multi/Comfort Panels.
Was gibt es noch für alternativen zu Siemens Panel PC's?


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (12 Februar 2015)

Hallo

wenn die Spezifikation des Endkunden das zulässt kannst Du Dich mal bei INSEVIS umsehen.

Alle Panels werden über Ethernet an eine Simatic CPU angeschlossen. Die Variablen können im Step7 Projekt 
gebrowst werden. 

Die Panels sind aus deutscher Fertigung und sehr robust. Gehäuse aus Aluminium und Stahlblech.

Auf www.insevis.de kann man auch den aktuellen Katalog downloaden.


----------



## MasterOhh (12 Februar 2015)

Google liefert mir für den Suchbegriff "Panel PC" 57 Mio Treffer. Schon die auf der ersten Seite sehen recht vielversprechend aus. Vieleicht solltest du da erstmal schauen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Februar 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dieses Robust ist ja immer so eine Sache, ein Kunde von mir hatte immer IPCs eingesetzt, von Beckhoff und Siemens.
> Die Dinger gingen immer kaputt und er hatte immer sehr teure Wiederbeschaffung, bis er irgendwann Büro PCs mit
> normalen TFTs von Dell verbaut hat. Er sagte sich, die bekomme ich von jetzt auf gleich (das ist ja auch ein problem bei IPCs),
> zum Preis eines IPCs kann ich mir auch drei Büro PCs als ersatz hinlegen.
> ...



Mit den PC's (wir setzen ja nur so etwas ein) hatte ich bislang sehr sehr wenig Probleme.
Problematisch ist (bei uns) immer der Touch, der bei häufiger Benutzung sehr schnell unpräzise wird. Das kann man dann zwar nachkalibrieren bloß dummerweise dann jeden Tag ... 

Für mich sind die Siemens MP, CP, KTP  etc. nie eine wirkliche Option gewesen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## georg28 (13 Februar 2015)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Die Basic Panels 1. Generation sind wohl kaum eine Dauerhafte Lösung auf das Problem.
> Wie lange sind die noch zu bekommen als neu-Teil ?
> Wenn man denkt wie die OP/TPx77 Panele abgekündigt wurde ist es schon überraschend das die Basic Panels 1. Generation noch gibts.


Irgendwann wird ja auch die Win CC flexible Runtime abgekündigt. Dort wird es auch nicht mehr sehr lange gehen. Die große Frage ist halt wie überbrücke ich die Zeit bis TIA halt vernünfitg läuft.
Und für kleinere Anwendungen sind halt die  Basic Panels 1. Generation "momentan" eine Alternative.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Februar 2015)

georg28 schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird ja auch die Win CC flexible Runtime abgekündigt. Dort wird es auch nicht mehr sehr lange gehen. Die große Frage ist halt wie überbrücke ich die Zeit bis TIA halt vernünfitg läuft.
> Und für kleinere Anwendungen sind halt die  Basic Panels 1. Generation "momentan" eine Alternative.



Das war ja bei ProTool auch so ...
Ich hatte eigentlich keine Probleme damit, die Zeit von der Abkündigung von ProTool (ich meine 2004) bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo Flex sauber funktionierte (war mit SP1 im Jahr 2009) mit den ProTool-Runtimes zu überbrücken.
Mit Flex-RT's wird es eher mit dem Betriebssystem (irgendwann) Probleme geben.
Auf der anderen Seite aber hat TIA den Zeitbedarf, den Flex damals benötigt hatte, auch schon fast verschlungen. ich denke mal, in 1 bis 2 Jahren funktioniert das System auch vernünftig und solange kann man sich mit Flex-RT's durchaus noch retten - wenn man es so machen möchte ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## JesperMP (13 Februar 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Problematisch ist (bei uns) immer der Touch, der bei häufiger Benutzung sehr schnell unpräzise wird. Das kann man dann zwar nachkalibrieren bloß dummerweise dann jeden Tag ...


Ich _glaube_ das die "multitouch" IFP Panele von Siemens braucht man nicht ständig kalibrieren. Sie verwenden kapacitiv Touch (wie auf unsere smartphones) anstatt resistiv touch. Habe kein Erfahrung mit der touch auf die neue Panele aber denke es muss so gut sein wie auf Smartphones und Tablets.



georg28 schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird ja auch die Win CC flexible Runtime abgekündigt. Dort wird es auch nicht mehr sehr lange gehen.


Ich denke da ist ein Unterschied zwisschen software und hardware. Bei der hardware gibt es ICs die man einfach nicht mehr bekommen kann. Die Software kann Siemens so lange liefern wie sie es selber entscheidet. WinCC v7 gibts auch noch, und ich denke für eine sehr lange Zeit mehr.


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Februar 2015)

@Jesper:
Ich habe diese kapazitiven Panels ... 
Die funktionieren die erste Zeit richtig klasse - aber auch die Dinger werden älter und bei uns läuft im Grunde die ganze Bedienung der Maschine/Anlage über den Bildschirm (auch alle Handfunktionen, die immer wieder gerne benutzt werden).

Gruß
Larry

Nachsatz:
Ich denke mal, dass das Ganze deshalb nicht mit Smartphones zu vergleichen ist weil die Display-Fläche doch sehr viel größer ist ...


----------



## JesperMP (13 Februar 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Jesper:
> Ich habe diese kapazitiven Panels ...
> Die funktionieren die erste Zeit richtig klasse - aber auch die Dinger werden älter und bei uns läuft im Grunde die ganze Bedienung der Maschine/Anlage über den Bildschirm (auch alle Handfunktionen, die immer wieder gerne benutzt werden).


Du meinst das über die Zeit gibt es Probleme mit der Touch ? Ich höre sehr gerne von reale Erfahrungen von die neue Panele. Gut oder schlecht.


----------



## Pikador (17 Februar 2015)

Hallo,

mit den „größeren“ Touch Panels von Siemens haben wir eigentlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Es sei dem der Bediener meinte, dass man die Anlage auch mit einer Schere oder Schraubenzieher bedienen kann. Die Key Panels und die kleineren TP17x und Basic? Na ja!
Klar wenn man googelt bekommt man einiges angeboten. Aber was ist gut und was nicht? Bestellen und ausprobieren? Kluge Menschen lernen aus Fehlern. Sehr Kluge aus Fehlern von anderen(tut mir Leid;-))
Die großen Panels werden wir jetzt wohl grundsätzlich als Panel PC auslegen. Aber was ist mit den kleinen? Mal schauen was für Möglichkeiten es gibt. 
Wir wollen die Zeit bis TIA läuft und sinnvoll bedienbar ist einfach nur überbrücken. Sinnvoll bedienbar? Mehr Unterstützung bei programmieren, Debuggen, Simulieren und Validieren und nicht dauernd Tausend Fenster hin und her schieben und eine Click-Orgie veranstalten! Man sieht schon, ich bin frustriert

Bis dann.


----------

